# Female Egyptian Moraslat



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Female white Egyptian Moraslat from our pigeons​


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice Moraslat Pigeon

Thank You Brother 

Regards
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتت
fancy-pets-loft.blogspot.com


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Whats up with the beak on the bird?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i know how do they eat??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wondering what the reason on breeding a breed with a beak like that would be.. hmmmm


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The same reason they bred satinette's beak. If you ask me they eat like pigeon with a scissor beak. They probably need a deep dish.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Print Tippler said:


> The same reason they bred satinette's beak. If you ask me they eat like pigeon with a scissor beak. They probably need a deep dish.


The beak on the sat is not like this one's I don't understand it being the same reason.

I guess Im wondering what was the insperation for developing this breed with this type of beak and why.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The reason was they think its looks good? I don't think its looks good and obviously cant fully function? Why did they make the satinette beak so short? Because they think it looks good and it also obviously cant fully function as in feed its young. So when i say there the same, i mean reasoning behind it. And outcome is similar. These birds may be able to feed young, if they come in from the side. I think both are silly.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Print Tippler said:


> The reason was they think its looks good? I don't think its looks good and obviously cant fully function? Why did they make the satinette beak so short? Because they think it looks good and it also obviously cant fully function as in feed its young. So when i say there the same, i mean reasoning behind it. And outcome is similar. These birds may be able to feed young, if they come in from the side. I think both are silly.


I can see a small beak being desired...but a long "melting one".. Im wondering what the INSPERATION was..not just to change the look of the natural beak that is a given. usually when people create something they have some kind of insperation..or perhaps a pigeon with a mutation showed up and then they bred it.. who knows.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I am sure it is a very good representative of the breed. So congratulations on that part. But it sure does look ugly to me. 

One mans trash is another mans treasure I guess.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeons are bred for all kinds of crazy, pointless things. Fantails - useless. Short non-existant beaks of Owls and other birds - useless. Long curved beaks of Moraslats and Scandaroons - useless. Naked necks - useless. Hoods and frontal crests so large they can't see - useless. But someone thought it was pretty, so they bred them like that. It does seem silly to me that people would create birds with beaks so small/mangled that they require foster parents, BUT to each his own. Personally, I think Scandaroons are pretty. But this is a little too much, LOL


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree with Logan and Becky, useless yes, ugly yes, but perhaps it was not breed for looks at all and just for its uniqueness.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Can't forget frillbacks and Shakers!

Look at shakers
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/shakers-9319.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Indeed. Frillbacks and fanned tails are beautiful though. Shakers are strange, and the posture of American Fantails, to a lot of "normal people" seems cruel.

Like everything else, I guess they grow on you!


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Takes very controlled breeding .. *** GREAT JOB LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING MORE****


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can't seem to find any history on the breed...if anyone knows anything ...please enlighten.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful bird! Wouldn't mind having some of those. I think the Moraslat is supposed to have a beak like that but I imagine it can be hard to get it perfect.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like those too.. have seen them in drawings.. reminds of a wonderland creature.


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks my brothers for passing


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Indeed. Frillbacks and fanned tails are beautiful though. Shakers are strange, and the posture of American Fantails, to a lot of "normal people" seems cruel.
> 
> Like everything else, I guess they grow on you!


The american fantail when you understand them MORE Are a very great looking bird They do not allways sit in the pocket? cushion area of the tail. And you look at them from the side you see there head set And the front at eye level you still see it. Perhaps one of the better challenges of the show breeds. . But yes some birds a person wonders why the are bred different. JUST like show racers and german beauty homers TODAy upper and lower mandibles the same lentgh when not that many years ago they were not bred that way.. The real quaetion is HOW did some of these breeds ever get a start. Someone had an idea. Never heard anybody say breeding fantails were cruel But Not normal people But people that have NO knowledge of pigeons might think that Look how many think racing pigeons is cruel


----------

